# Zero fossil fuel cooking systems.



## AzprepperGary (Jun 25, 2021)

This a friend of mine's methods to cooking without fossil fuel on his organic farm. 

http://livingenergyfarm.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/cook4.pdf


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Easy lite a BBQ pit or a wood stove, that isn't fossil fuel it's a tree that was recently or still is growing and dried out nowhere near a fossil being burnt.
No reason to make things more complicated than it is.


----------



## AzprepperGary (Jun 25, 2021)

Weldman said:


> Easy lite a BBQ pit or a wood stove, that isn't fossil fuel it's a tree that was recently or still is growing and dried out nowhere near a fossil being burnt.
> No reason to make things more complicated than it is.


There are reasons, namely if you live in an area where there isn't a constant renewable source of trees nearby, such as anywhere in the southwest. Plus, this is also a solution for people living in suburban/urban areas, and a solution for society as a whole to heat homes in a way that doesn't destroy the environment.


----------

